# GT IDXC 1.0 Rahmen gebrochen



## Marcel. (16. August 2009)

Guten Abend MTB-News'ler. 

Bin neu hier im Forum, weil ich mir Aufklärung über mögliche Vorgehensweisen erhoffe; ich habe nämlich leider (bisher) sehr wenig Ahnung von dem Ding, dass da unter mir leidet(/litt ). 

Das Rad ist 3 Jahre alt, vor zwei Jahren gebraucht in Italien gekauft - Rechnung o.ä. nicht vorhanden. Wie lang ist die Garantie bei GT normalerweise?

Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen im Wald herumgekurvt, als mein Rad unter mir zu klappern anfing. Bin natürlich sofort abgestiegen, um zu gucken, woher das kommt. Hier die Bilder:



 

 

 



Laut Google bin ich bei weitem nicht der einzige, der Probleme mit der i-Drive-Serie hat (wenn vielleicht auch nicht genau dieses - der Rahmen oder irgendwelche Bestandteile mache aber wohl gerne mal nach ein, zwei Jahren schlapp).

Nun die Frage: Was kann man machen?

Schweißen fällt weg, hab mich erkundigt, wird instabil. Ihr werdet wahrscheinlich mit der Hand vor die Stirn schlagen, dass ich auf so eine Idee komme. 
Morgen rufe ich bei GT an - besteht eine Chance auf Ersatz?
Falls ich von GT keinen Ersatz bekomme und mir einen neuen Rahmen kaufen muss, welcher (vollgefederte) Rahmen ist da zu empfehlen? Auch im Bezug auf die Mitnahme möglichst vieler Komponenten.

Gibts noch mehr Alternativen?#

Falls ich was vergessen haben sollte, fragt und ich reiche selbstverständlich Informationen und/oder Bilder nach.

MfG & Danke im Voraus.


----------



## cleiende (16. August 2009)

Wow, ich habe denselben Rahmen schon gute 10.000km geritten. Mein Beileid.
Rahmen aus Italien, keine Rechnungskopie => Damit braucht man nicht bei GT Deutschland (Importeur) vorstellig zu werden.
Good Luck in den U.S. of A. bei GT. Evtl nimmt man sich dort des Anliegens an. 
GT wurde jüngst an Dorel verkauft, das mag ein Hemmstein sein.

Die Komponenten passen an jeden Standardrahmen mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr, 10cm Federweg. Kompromisse musst Du ggfs bei der Sattelstütze machen (Durchmesser) und auch beim Dämpfer wegen der 15x mm Länge. Die ist mittlerweile selten.
Ich würde Dir den Dämpfer u.U. abnehmen...

Gruss,


cleiende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel. (16. August 2009)

Na das hört sich ja prickelnd an. 

Über die USA wird das, wenn die überhaupt irgendwie Ersatz leisten sollten, ein riesen Gewurschtel.

Am liebsten wäre mir der Kauf eines neuen/gebrauchten IDXC x.0-Rahmens, (Ich nehme an, 2.0, 3.0 etc. passen auch?; Wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen den Versionen?) da mir das Rad irgendwie ans Herz gewachsen ist und für mich auch das perfekte Rad ist. Hast du/Hat da (jemand) irgendwelche Geheimtipps, wo man solche Rahmen (noch) günstig bekommt?


----------



## cleiende (16. August 2009)

Die Rahmen sind durch die gesamte Serie pro JAHRGANG (!!!) identisch, ausser in der Farbe.
Frag bitte mal den User Kingmoe, der hatte ein 05er oder 06er IDXC und kann Dir ggfs sagen wann sich das Einbaumaß für den Dämpfer geändert hat.

Rahmen findest Du ab und an bei Ebay in UK oder USA, in D eher sehr selten.


----------



## Marcel. (16. August 2009)

Also sind 1.0-6.0 (höchster?) alle komplett baugleich, wenn sie von z.b. 2005 sind? Nur, um sicherzugehen. 

Wo kann ich denn herausfinden, von welchem Jahr mein Rahmen ist?

Werd ich mal anschreiben, danke für den Tipp.

Edit:

Habe hier und hier 3.0er gefunden - in verschiedenen Farben. Sind die Nummern doch nicht durch die Farbe begründet oder ist das auf einem der Bilder einfach kein 3.0er?


----------



## cleiende (16. August 2009)

Niedrige Zahl = Hochwertiges Rad

Was den Rahmen angeht:
Es gibt auch einen Rahmennummern-Thread. SuFu nutzen....


----------



## Marcel. (16. August 2009)

Du verwirrst mich.  Also ist das 1.0 das beste, das 6.0 das schlechteste?

Ja, ich schau mich mal in dem Thread um. 

Danke für Deine Hilfe erstmal, ich gehe schlafen.


----------



## cleiende (17. August 2009)

Genau wie in der Schule.


----------



## Marcel. (17. August 2009)

Die genauen Unterschiede sind Dir nicht bekannt, oder?

Tut mir leid, wenn ich so viele dumme Fragen stelle. 

Hab grad beim GT Support angerufen, die können da nichts machen. 

Gibts nen Geheimtipp im Bezug auf den Einzelkauf von GT-Rahmen? Dass der Dämpfer evtl nicht passt, kann ich in Kauf nehmen, würde den dann halt verkaufen und einen passenden besorgen.

Auch wichtig: Wo lässt man sowas zusammenbauen? Ich glaube mich nicht in der Lage, sowas zusammenzuschrauben und möchte das natürlich auch nicht den Radfritzen um die Ecke machen lassen, sondern in professionelle Hände geben. Oder ist der Zusammenbau etwa einfacher, als gedacht? Müsste ja "nur" die Teile vom alten auf den neuen Rahmen umbauen.

Edit:

Hab im Verkaufs-Thread einen interessanten Post gefunden. Wäre dieser oder dieser



> *Falls noch jemand ein i-Drive5 Rahmenset in XL (gab es danach ja nicht mehr in D) in sehr gutem Zustand (ca. 500km)* oder ein neuwertiges (unter 30km!) schwarzes (!) Zaskar Expert in XL mit Cantisockeln und Discaufnahme und NORMAL RUNDEM Unterrohr haben will, PN an mich


Rahmen evtl. was für mich?


----------



## cleiende (17. August 2009)

Die genauen Unterschiede sind ausserhalb des Rahmens. Klar, Gruppe, Dämpfer etc. Also für Dich nicht relevant wenn Du "umstecken" willst.

Montage sollte ein guter Fachhändler hinkriegen. Also u.U. nicht der, der auch Rasenmäher und Landmaschinen mitverkauft.

Ist aber bis auf die Scheibenbremse & Innenlager recht gut selber machbar, sofern man etwas schrauben kann.

Es gibt zum Einzelerwerb der Rahmen keine "Geheimtips". Sorry, da wirst Du schon wie o.g. in Ebay suchen müssen.


----------



## kingmoe (17. August 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Frag bitte mal den User Kingmoe, der hatte ein 05er oder 06er IDXC und kann Dir ggfs sagen wann sich das Einbaumaß für den Dämpfer geändert hat.



Moin,

ich habe ein i-Drive5 von 2005, also nicht das IDXC, auch, wenn beide sich ähnlich sehen und das i-Drive der 2. Generation haben.
Es sieht doch auf den Fotos so aus, als wäre "nur" der Hinterbau gebrochen, sehe ich das richtig?! Oder sind weitere Teile gebrochen bzw. verbogen?!

Wenn du mit dem Rad bisher zufrieden warst, würde ich versuchen, einen anderen Rahmen als Teileträger zu bekommen oder mal bei ebay.com nach Hinterbauten zu suchen. z.B. der hier sollte doch passen, oder?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250479968335

Die Montage ist nicht so schwer, da gibt es auch schöne Manuals zu.

Viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (17. August 2009)

Yessir, der passt!


----------



## Marcel. (17. August 2009)

Ja, das sieht gut aus! Wo kann ich sehen, welche Größe mein Rahmen hat? Oder passt das Hinterteil an jede Größe?

Edit:

Das Problem ist, dass nur innerhalb der USA versendet wird.  Gibts irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, das Teil trotzdem nach Deutschland zu schaffen? (Ich bin erst 18, deswegen so unerfahren in solchen Dingen )

Edit:

Hab ihm mal eine Nachricht geschickt, ob er sich vorstellen könnte, nach Deutschland zu senden. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## kingmoe (17. August 2009)

Die Hinterbauten sind größenunabhängig! Der Hauptrahmen macht den Unterschied zwischen s m l xl...
Passt also.

Das war genau richtig, einfach mal nach Versand nach D zu fragen. Oft machen die Dealer das dann auch (wenn auch nicht immer).

Sollte das Porto nicht zu teuer sein, wäre das wohl die billigste Ersatzteillösung überhaupt.


----------



## Marcel. (17. August 2009)

Bin momentan recht euphorisch; immerhin hatte ich mit etlichen 100 gerechnet, die ich zahlen müsste. Da ich das Geld natürlich inkl. Kosten für den Versand vorüberweisen würde, bin ich dementsprechend zuversichtlich, dass da was zustande kommt.


----------



## Marcel. (19. August 2009)

Bisher hat sich der eBayianer noch nicht gemeldet. 

Eine Frage zwischendurch:

Wie nennt man eigentlich die Eigenschaft einer Schaltung mit der Möglichkeit, durch hoch- oder runterdrücken des Bremshebels zu schalten?


----------



## daywalker71 (19. August 2009)

Hi

Das heißt: Shimano Dual Control


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan_Oldb (20. August 2009)

Vielleicht schlägst du ihm über "make an offer" einfach mal 45 Dollar  vor, unter der Vorraussetzung dass er nach D versendet? Eventuell springt er drauf an.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## Marcel. (20. August 2009)

Einfach bieten, und hoffen, dass er nach Deutschland sendet? Und was mache ich, wenn er das nicht will? Dann bin ich ja quasi zum Zahlen verpflichtet, auch wenn er nicht nach D sendet, oder? 

Edit:

Vor allem hab ich kein PayPal - darf ich dann überhaupt bieten?


----------



## Kruko (20. August 2009)

Wie willst Du ohne Paypal bezahlen?? 

Sag Ihm einfach, dass Dein Rahmen gebrochen ist und Du dringend dieses Ersatzteil benötigst. Meist erweicht man dann die Leute


----------



## Marcel. (20. August 2009)

Hab mich nun bei PayPal angemeldet und Deinen Rat auch mal beherzigt. Ich hoffe, das hilft.  Hauptsache, er meldet sich überhaupt mal. 

Edit:



> Einfach bieten, und hoffen, dass er nach Deutschland sendet? Und was mache ich, wenn er das nicht will? Dann bin ich ja quasi zum Zahlen verpflichtet, auch wenn er nicht nach D sendet, oder?



Liege ich damit richtig?


----------



## kingmoe (21. August 2009)

Ich habe den Verkäufer auch mal angeschrieben, manchmal wirken 100% positive Bewertungen bei deutlich >1000 Deals Wunder. Mal sehen, ob was zurück kommt.


----------



## Marcel. (21. August 2009)

Wow, echt super von Dir!  Hoffe, er meldet sich.


----------



## Marcel. (22. August 2009)

Tja, zu antworten scheint er nicht. 

Habe ich noch andere Möglichkeiten? Was wäre, wenn ich einfach per Sofortkauf kaufen würde, und ihm dann schreiben würde, hey, ich überweise Dir natürlich auch die Extragebühren um nach Deutschland zu senden, und er mir dann sagt, dass er das nicht macht, bin ich theoretisch an den entstandenen Kaufvertrag gebunden und muss trotzdem zahlen, auch wenn er nicht nach Deutschland sendet, oder? 

Tut mir leid wegen dem langen Satz, hoffe den kann jemand lesen. 

Gibts (natürlich in den USA) evtl. Versandfirmen, die sozusagen Lieferungen in einem ihrer Geschäfte/Standorte entgegennehmen, um sie dann gegen Bezahlung (wie auch sonst ) weiterzusenden?

Bsp.:

Ich sag ihm, sende es an die Sunrise Avenue 84 in New York. Er sendet es dorthin, anhand des Absenders erkennt die Firma, dass das Paket zu mir weitergeleitet werden soll, und sendet es weiter.


----------



## cleiende (22. August 2009)

http://www.bonvu.com/bonvu/

jetzt frag mich aber nicht ob ich die kenne. Ich habe bisher alles direkt oder über US-Kollegen rüberbekommen.
Im Classic-Bereich gab es dazu mal was, wen ich mich richtig erinnere.
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## hoeckle (22. August 2009)

der kollege zingel lässt sich seine us importe damit senden. bei unserem gespräch darüber war er damit zufrieden. und bei ihm kommen schon andere dinge über den teich...


----------



## Marcel. (22. August 2009)

Klasse, danke für den Tipp! 

Bei Google "bonvu erfahrungen" eingeben, und schon raschelt es Suchergebnisse - auch hier vom MTB-Forum. Scheint seriös zu sein.

Ich werd mich melden, sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt!

Edit:

Hab mich nun bei BONVU angemeldet und versuche, die Lieferung einzutragen.

Ich bin da lieber übervorsichtig, und bitte um eure Hilfe.

Was genau bedeutet "Inspection requested (additional service fee)"?

Ich kann daraus irgendwie nicht eindeutig schließen, ob ich das Kästchen nun markieren sollte, oder nicht.

Die eingetragene "Auction ID Number" ist richtig, oder? Hier der Link zur Auktion.

Irgendwelche Hinweise für BONVU, die ich besser reinschreiben sollte?

Hier der Link:

http://www.abload.de/img/mtbversandz1tb.jpg

Edit2:

Im Feld für den Tag des Kaufes ohne Punkte eintragen? Z.B. 20090822?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel. (23. August 2009)

Hat sich wohl anscheinend erledigt mit dem Kauf. Die letzten Bewertungen des Verkäufers.

Na super! 

Andererseits benutze ich ja PayPal und er hat auch viele positive Bewertungen bekommen. Erstmal darf morgen das Geld zur PayPal-Überprüfung ankommen.


----------



## kingmoe (24. August 2009)

Hm, die Bewertungen sagen ja genau das, was wir auch erleben: Null Kommunikation, keine Antwort auf Fragen. 

Entweder der VK macht Urlaub oder es ist extreme Vorsicht geboten.


----------



## Marcel. (24. August 2009)

Kann sein. Andererseits will er per PayPal bezahlt werden - widersprüchlich.

Ich überweise ja keine Riesensumme dorthin und bezahle außerdem per PayPal. Muss man mit denen einen Papierkrieg führen, um sein Geld zurückzubekommen, oder sind die da umgänglich?


----------



## kingmoe (24. August 2009)

Marcel. schrieb:


> Kann sein. Andererseits will er per PayPal bezahlt werden - widersprüchlich.
> 
> Ich überweise ja keine Riesensumme dorthin und bezahle außerdem per PayPal. Muss man mit denen einen Papierkrieg führen, um sein Geld zurückzubekommen, oder sind die da umgänglich?



Da habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung, aber man liest Widersprüchliches darüber. Mal klappt es pronto, mal bekommt man gar nichts wieder, weil irgendeine Zeile im Kleingedruckten dagegen spricht. Dazu solltest du aber hier im Forum (also im ganzen IBC, nicht im GT-Forum) einige Beiträge finden. Mal nach "Paypal" suchen und dann "nur Titel durchsuchen" aktivieren.


----------



## Marcel. (24. August 2009)

Hat sich wohl erledigt - ich nehme an, der Verkäufer wird z.Zt. von Ebay unter die Lupe genommen, wegen der negativen Bewertungen. Zumindest sind all seine Angebote nicht mehr vorhanden, gestern waren es noch mehr als 20. 

Warten und hoffen...

Edit:

In diesem Angebot befindet sich auch eine "Rear Triangle". Ich nehme an, die passt? Das andere Teil kann ich ja dann weiterverkaufen - ein Deutscher(/Europäer) wird sich freuen, ohne Seeweg beliefert zu werden.

Edit2:

Oder dieser hier?


----------



## kingmoe (24. August 2009)

Marcel. schrieb:


> In diesem Angebot befindet sich auch eine "Rear Triangle". Ich nehme an, die passt?



Da wäre ich vorsichtig, ist sicher nicht 100% gleich deinem Hinterbau.
Aber kauf doch das Rahmenset und sezte deine Lager ein. Sollte klappen.


----------



## Marcel. (24. August 2009)

Vielleicht warte ich noch ein paar Tage, da scheint ja regelmäßig GT-Nachschub zu kommen. Wenns ein komplett neuer Rahmen sein muss, dann direkt XL. Vielleicht findet sich ja sogar jemand, der nach Deutschland sendet.


----------



## cleiende (24. August 2009)

Der Hinterbau ist von der zweiten IDXC Serie, eigentlich das ganze Set. Hat dafür aber den geldbeutelfreundlichen 165mm Dämpfer (sehr gängiges Mass).
Lager umbauen ist kein Problem.

XL - Du weisst daß die echt gross ausfallen?


----------



## Marcel. (24. August 2009)

Das heißt, ich müsste auch einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen? 

Wegen der Größe mach ich mir keine Sorgen, meine Beine sind viel zu lang. Ich sitz auf L schon hart an der Grenze.

Edit:

Ok, ich war nochmal unten und hab geschaut, welche Größe der Rahmen hat - zum Glück. Ich war fest von L überzeugt, nun ists aber M.  Da kommt man mit fast 1,90m noch gerade so hin.

Umso besser. Das heißt, der L-Rahmen ist größenmäßig gut für mich.

Brauche ich denn einen neuen Dämpfer? Dann könnte ich mich immerhin in Form eines günstigen Dämpferkaufs bei einem von euch klasse Beratern (wollt ihr nicht fest bei mir anfangen? ) revanchieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (24. August 2009)

Frag bitte mal kingmoe, der hat den Rahmen, aber ich denke Du bräuchtest einen 165mm Dämpfer.

Und ich nehme Dir gerne den 15x mm Dämpfer zu angemessenem Preis ab.


----------



## Marcel. (24. August 2009)

kingmoe schaut bestimmt rein, wenn er Zeit hat. 

Ja, falls ich wirklich einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen muss, bist Du einkalkuliert.

Was kostet so ein neuer denn, wenn man ihn ungefähr von der Qualität des jetzigen haben will?

Federgabel passt, wenn ich eine Rahmengröße größer kaufe?


----------



## kingmoe (25. August 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Frag bitte mal kingmoe, der hat den Rahmen, aber ich denke Du bräuchtest einen 165mm Dämpfer.



Mein i-Drive5 hat 190mm, soweit ich das erinnere. Ich messe aber gerne nachher nochmal nach.


----------



## daywalker71 (25. August 2009)

Hi



> Mein i-Drive5 hat 190mm, soweit ich das erinnere.


Da ich in letzter Zeit verstärkt nach dem i-Drive5 geschaut habe im Forum (wie das nur kommt kingmoe  ) kann ich das direkt sagen.

kingmoe hat in einem anderen Thread seinerzeit extra noch mal nachgemessen und es war in der Tat dann nen 190er. Hab ich deswegen im Kopf, weil genau das der Satz war der den Ausschlag gegeben hat das ich GT'ler werde in Kürze  In dem Thread gings damals auch um die Dämpferlänge des Modells und der Tenor sagte 165 oder krummer... ist aber definitiv 190mm gewesen.


----------



## Marcel. (25. August 2009)

Ok, das heiÃt ich brauch nen 190er DÃ¤mpfer. Welches MaÃ hat mein jetziger Rahmen?

Edit:

Der hier (165mm) sieht aus wie mein jetziger. Ist er das?

Edit2:

Jup, hab auch den TD Swiss SSD 225er. Allerdings scheints den wohl in verschiedenen grÃ¶Ãen zu geben, von daher kein Hinweis. So weiÃ ich immerhin, dass sich ein neuer DÃ¤mpfer im Bereich um 150â¬ dreht.


----------



## Marcel. (26. August 2009)

Im Moment habe ich wohl die 150mm-Version drin, falls ich mich nicht total vermessen hab. Gemessen wird von der einen Kontaktstelle mit dem Rahmen zur anderen, richtig?

Der Verkäufer hat mir bestätigt, ich brauche die 190mm-Version für den neuen Rahmen.

Edit:

Hier ein Bild. Richtige Messpunkte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2009)

Richtige Messpunkte, aber wohl "vermessen"  Die Dämpfer gibts in Serie mit 152mm, da wir GT wohl keine Ausnahme machen....


----------



## Marcel. (26. August 2009)

Hehe, auf zwei Millimeter genau messen ist nicht. 

Ist ja noch eingebaut, der DÃ¤mpfer.

Gibts irgendwelche Tipps fÃ¼r DÃ¤mpfer, was man sich kaufen sollte? Bis zu 200â¬ dÃ¼rfen es sein. Falls es ein derber Leistungssprung wÃ¤re, auch 220â¬.

Edit:

NatÃ¼rlich nur, wenn man einen Unterschied zum DT Swiss SSD 225 spÃ¼rt - wÃ¤r ja sonst rausgeschmissenes Geld. Und die Serie hat mir bisher sehr gut gefallen, hab aber auch keine VergleichsmÃ¶glichkeiten.

Edit2:

Der Rahmen ist gekauft!  Ist nur noch die Frage, welcher DÃ¤mpfer.


----------



## Marcel. (27. August 2009)

Werd mir wohl nochmal den "DT Swiss SSD 225" kaufen. Hab irgendwas davon gelesen, dass ich die Dämpfer standardmäßig ohne Befestigungsbolzen ausgeliefert werden. Ist das richtig? Falls ja: 
Was für Maße brauche ich da?


----------

